

Ask HN: Where do I learn more about Computer Brain Interfaces - gbachik

I want to learn more about sending signals to the brain that would allow you to artificially feel, hear, or smell computer generated items.<p>If you know any good resources or scientific papers please point me in the right direction!
======
mindcrime
If you haven't read it yet, you may find Nicolelis' book _Beyond Boundaries_
[1][2] interesting.

Or, for his more academic work, see:
[http://www.nicolelislab.net/](http://www.nicolelislab.net/)

You might also get some mileage out of searching Google Scholar for some
relevant terms.

[http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q="computer+brain+interfac...](http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q="computer+brain+interface")

Also, from what I can tell (and I am by no means an expert in this field, so I
could be wrong) not everybody makes a hard distinction between "Brain Computer
Interface" and "Computer Brain Interface", so be careful of overly limiting
your searching. For example, Nicolelis seems to prefer the term "Brain Machine
Interface" and, from what I remember of _Beyond Boundaries_ , treats them as
(potentially) full-duplex channels.

[1]:
[http://www.beyondboundariesnicolelis.net/~beyond/wordpress/](http://www.beyondboundariesnicolelis.net/~beyond/wordpress/)

[2]: [http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Boundaries-Neuroscience-
Connect...](http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Boundaries-Neuroscience-Connecting-
Machines/dp/0805090525)

~~~
gbachik
Okay! I'll keep the search thing in mind!

Thanks for the info I'll read the articles now.

------
jbarrow
There are courses on youtube [1] which do a good job of covering a lot of the
theory (disclaimer: I haven't finished the linked-to course, but what I have
finished has been informative). If you're interested beyond that, you can look
into some hardware, like the OpenBCI [2]. The consensus is that the hardware
is more expensive than it should be, although so are the alternatives.

Once you've gone over some of the general resources, you'll have a better idea
of what specifics to research.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wlwvgm3AHvc&list=PLS3QHV6wAE...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wlwvgm3AHvc&list=PLS3QHV6wAEF0B49I6A946kR-
f-SyJZ3VJ&index=1) [2] [http://openbci.com](http://openbci.com)

~~~
gbachik
Thanks! I'll definitely watch the course and I've already delved into OpenBCI
a bit!

But I'm way way more interested in CBI's not BCI's.

I want to learn more about the current research being done that sends
electrical signals back to the brain to simulate sensory input. I'm having a
difficult time finding anything about it though :/

------
nummy
google.com

~~~
gbachik
Is practically useless since 90% of the resources are for brain computer
interfaces but thanks...

